# Free Screenshot App For Miui



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody know of one? I used to use ShootMe Screen Grabber, but it is not available to me in the market anymore.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Just press menu and volume down at the same time, lol.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Just press menu and volume down at the same time, lol.


Final answer.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

well crap! i did not know that.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Screen Shot from the Market works as well.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have no problem at all with the built-in screenshot app.


----------

